# What instrument is this?



## Jiyiki (Aug 7, 2009)

In this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrVG44BqVgI

At the fast part where its all pianoey.  I know the guy made it on Fruity Loops, but what instrument is it?


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds like a sawtooth lead synth.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 7, 2009)

K thanks ill try it.


----------

